

National Skills Registry - India - zdmc

For the past 4 years, I&#x27;ve worked remotely for an employer based in India (it&#x27;s been a great experience). I&#x27;m on the IT Mailing List, so I often receive emails pertaining directly to Indian employees.  On 10&#x2F;4, a disturbing email came across the wire from the VP of HR:<p>&quot;National Skills Registry (NSR) is a NASSCOM initiative to have a robust and credible information repository of all employees working in the IT &amp; ITES industry. This develops a trusted and permanent fact sheet of information about each professional along-with background check reports as and when required. This is a security best practice for the industry and assures identity security &amp; industry acceptance of honest professionals.  This is used by the industry and its clients as a credible source of information about registered professionals who are employed by them or put on client assignments.<p>As [a Company] employee you will need to register with NSR prior to enrolling and then provide your credentials and bio-metrics at a scheduled enrolment desk that will be arranged at the office premises. We will follow up this communication when we schedule registration and enrolment campaigns soon.<p>Please keep in mind that your enrolment with NSR is not pertinent to [the Company] exclusively, this is a syndicated ID that will be linked to your professional profile indefinitely. Thus you will be required to bear the cost of this enrolment yourself. A sum of Rs.337 will be deducted from your salary in the month following your enrolment with NSR, again we will communicate in advance when this will occur.&quot;<p>Maybe this wouldn&#x27;t be so bad if it were a voluntary registry, but the language used is that employees &quot;will need to register&quot; (at their own expense).<p>References:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nasscom.in&#x2F;initiatives&#x2F;2202
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nationalskillsregistry.com&#x2F;
======
FurrBall
They are treating people like cattle. Herd em up, brand em, and profit.

